# Multimedia-PC - Reicht integrierte CPU-Grafik?



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde (mein erster Post  )

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen.

Ich habe:
22" LCD (VGA), 22" LCD (VGA, DVI, DP), 40" LCD (VGA, HDMI)

Ich möchte:
Einen Multimedia-PC, der leise und stromsparend ist, weil er ziemlich oft und lange läuft

Ich nutze ihn für:
Surfen (auch mal 20 Tabs), Streams mit viel Flash, DVDs, Programmieren, Office, meistens vieles gleichzeitig, ab und zu auch mal ne Runde Fifa 13

Es reicht mir, wenn ich immer nur 2 Bildschirme gleichzeitig nutzen kann, nachdem die Alternativen relativ teuer sind (Intel CPU der 3. Generation unterstützt 3 Monitore, will dafür aber zwei DP-Anschlüsse; Eyefinity-Grafikkarte)

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Brauche ich dafür ne Grafikkarte oder reicht mir die Grafikeinheit der CPU?

Ich habe an einen i3 der dritten Generation gedacht. Graphics 4000? oder reicht eine Graphics 2500? Oder vielleicht doch ne passiv gefühlte radeon hd 5450? Oder doch AMD ….

Was meint ihr?

Danke

Bus


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Solange du nicht spielst reicht die...

Fifa 13 wird für sie aber schwer werden


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Die stärkste IGP hat der AMD Trinity: AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Den würde ich auch nehmen, vorallem wenn FIFA 13 gezockt werden soll...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die stärkste IGP hat der AMD Trinity: AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Würde den auch empfehlen.

@TE
Was ist denn dein Budget? 
Kannst du noch irgendwas weiter verwenden?

Dann stellen wir dir was zusammen


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Fülle mal Soth's Formular aus und wir stellen dir was zusammen...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

ich habe noch an die Samsung 830 128 GB gedacht
Kein OC

ca 500 €

EDIT: Brauchen die AMD-CPUs nicht unendlich an Strom?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch zur 830 greifen


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Macht es nicht vielleicht doch Sinn, nen OC-Mainborad zu nehmen, nachdem die CPU nen K hat? Für die Zukunft viel.?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Nur wenn du übertakten willst, und Hardware kauft man für die jetzigen Ansprüche und nicht für die Zukunft!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> ich habe noch an die Samsung 830 128 GB gedacht
> Kein OC
> 
> ca 500 €
> ...



Nein, unter Last brauchen die zwar mehr, dafür hast du wesentlich mehr Grafikleistung als bei einem i3. Von daher würde ich den A10 5800K nehmen 
Den A10 5800K kannst du auf jedem Mainboard übertakten.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würds so machen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205019215b06f72cbf9199f9533145d13c712947092d


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Der RAM hat 1,65 Volt, das ist zu viel oder ? Die AMD Boxed Kühler sollen doch auch recht laut sein ? Ansonsten würde ich noch einen Enermax T. B. Silence mit rein packen ...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege halt, den i3 3220 mit radeon hd 5450 zu nehmen.
Da ich eben nicht so oft spiele und die CPU vom i3 den A10 um längen schlägt?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der RAM hat 1,65 Volt, das ist zu viel oder ? Die AMD Boxed Kühler sollen doch auch recht laut sein ? Ansonsten würde ich noch einen Enermax T. B. Silence mit rein packen ...


Ist nur bei Intel zu viel, wobei das da eigentlich auch egal ist..
Bei AMD kann man das ruhig nehmen.

Lüfter sind noch ne gute Idee 
Alpenfön Brocken fürs OC, der Sella bei non-OC.
Und der Enermax fürs Gehäuse.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Der CPU Teil des i3s ist ca. 5-10%  schneller als der des A10. Dafür ist die Grafikleistung viel viel besser. Nimm den A10 
i3 + 5450 wäre wieder teurer ...

EDIT: @soth: Sorry, hatte das anders in Erinnerung


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

danke Leute für euer schnelles Feedback 

@Legacyy: 

Ich dachte eig. an 8 gig RAM.
Ist das Netzteil leise?


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, 10-15% ist wohl übertrieben! Je nach Anwendung ist der A10 auch schneller als der i3...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> @Legacyy:
> Ich dachte eig. an 8 gig RAM.
> Ist das Netzteil leise?


Mehr als 4GB brauchst du net für Officeanwendungen. Du kannst aber auch 8GB nehmen:  G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (1866er ist optimal für den AMD )
Ja, das Netzteil ist leise


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

AMD A10-5700, 4x 3.40GHz, 
ASUS F2A85-M Pro, A85X 
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit  8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 1.25-1.50 V 
be quiet, Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 Ich Würde nur  NT,s mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen nehmen
LiteOn iHES112
SilverStone Sugo SG02-F USB 3.0 weiß

So ungefähr mal als Anregung für weitere Ideen    


LiteOn iHES112, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/805216
ASUS F2A85-M Pro, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBIW0-G0EAY0GZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SilverStone Sugo SG02-F USB 3.0 weiß (SST-SG02W-F-USB3.0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

so noch zwei Links zum A10-5700

Test: AMD A10-5700, A8-5600K und A10-5800K - dreimal Trinity im Vergleich
http://www.hartware.de/review_1566.html


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Blu-Ray laufwerk und A10-5700   
Board viel zu teuer, brauch man net...
RAM sollte 1866er sein wegen der IGP...


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

Hast ja mit den Ram und den Board recht, 
aber der AMD A10-5700 ist besser als der A10-5800K was Leistung pro Watt an geht. 

BD Laufwerk ist immer gut für die Zukunft des Systems denn viel leicht raffen es die Game und Software Hersteller endlich mal das die BD besser als eine DVD ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Steht irgendwo dass er ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk haben will ? Nein, also empfehlen wir auch keins. Warum sollen wir ihm was empfehlen was er nicht braucht ??


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

> aber der AMD A10-5700 ist besser als der A10-5800K was Leistung pro Watt an geht.


Der 5700 ->  AMD A10-5700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
Der 5800K -> AMD A10-5800K BE, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed 

Der 5800K kostet *das gleiche* uns lässt sich noch übertakten! 



> BD Laufwerk ist immer gut für die Zukunft des Systems denn viel leicht raffen es die Game und Software Hersteller endlich mal das die BD besser als eine DVD ist.


 wenn der TE kein Blu-Ray will...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Zum vorgeschlagenen Mainboard
Grafikausgänge:	1x DVI, 1x VGA
reicht halt nicht, da ich 3 Monitore habe (Möchte immer alle 3 angeschlossen haben und dann per Windows die 2 aktiven Monitore auswählen)


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Zum vorgeschlagenen Mainboard
> Grafikausgänge:	1x DVI, 1x VGA
> reicht halt nicht, da ich 3 Monitore habe (Möchte immer alle 3 angeschlossen haben und dann per Windows die 2 aktiven Monitore auswählen)


 Wozu das denn


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe zum arbeiten 2 22" und zum Stream/Film schauen nen großen 40"


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es auch so HDMI Tick Tock Schaltungen...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann eben:
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGKU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man es genau nimmt will er ein Multimedia PC und die Fähigkeit DVD ist halt alt und BD ist halt neu.
Ich empfehle halt immer nur neue Produkte und nichts altes DVD oder so.

Aber dass kann man sich ja Auch später noch holen.

Wenn ich Leuten was empfehle gehe ich halt immer ein bisschen von mir aus.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

ja aber der eine Monitor hat kein HDMI - also brauch ich wieder adapter^^


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

> Wenn man es genau nimmt will er ein Multimedia PC und die Fähigkeit DVD ist halt alt und BD ist halt neu.
> Ich empfehle halt immer nur neue Produkte und nichts altes DVD oder so.


Blu-Ray ist auch alt.. Stream ist da neueste Medium  



> Wenn ich Leuten was empfehle gehe ich halt immer ein bisschen von mir aus.


Und genau das sollte du eben net machen 




busbauen schrieb:


> ja aber der eine Monitor hat kein HDMI - also brauch ich wieder adapter^^


Adapter kosten doch kaum was


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube ich trau mich nicht nen AMD-Prozessor zu kaufen xD
AMD hat so einen schlechten Ruf und zieht halt Strom ohne Ende ...


----------



## Grabbi3 (23. Dezember 2012)

Du musst aber auch bedenken das der Prozessor nicht durchgehend auch 100 % läuft genau genommen sogar fast nie und im Idle verbraucht der AMD genauso viel wie der i3


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich trau mich nicht nen AMD-Prozessor zu kaufen xD
> AMD hat so einen schlechten Ruf und zieht halt Strom ohne Ende ...


 Für Office sind die super 
Den Stromverbrauch ist net viel höher, als bei Intel. Das sind vlt. 5-10W unterschied in dem Anwendungsgebiet von dir


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

ich bin gerade an einem Asus x53e mit i5 2410m.

Wenn ich flash im chrome nutze habe ich 99 % CPU Auslastung ...
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Lüfter voll verdreckt ist..hab letzens versucht das Ding aufzuschrauben aber an den Lüfter bin ich nicht drangekommen.

Wenn ich mit dem Laptop weng fifa zocke bin ich schnell bei 100° und dann fährt er runter  suckt übelst....


Deswegen wundere ich mich, dass der prozessor dabei nicht ausgelastet werde soll...


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber der A10-5800K Verbraucht aber wesentlich mehr Strom und zum Übertakten dass wollte er ja nicht. 
Des weiteren ist der A10-5700 einfacher zu kühlen. 

Und Zum Mobo ich würde eins mit  DP-Port empfehlen


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Mcr-King schrieb:


> Ja aber der A10-5800K Verbraucht aber wesentlich mehr Strom und zum Übertakten dass wollte er ja nicht.
> Des weiteren ist der A10-5700 einfacher zu kühlen.


  
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Und ich bin am Überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht doch Sinn macht, zu übertakten.

Wäre doch verschenkte Leistung oder !?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Und ich bin am Überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht doch Sinn macht, zu übertakten.
> 
> Wäre doch verschenkte Leistung oder !?


Die Leistung sollte mehr als ausreichen. 
Den 5800K kannst du mit jedem Board übertakten 
Dann bräuchtest du noch nen gute Kühler:
Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grabbi3 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du übertakten möchtest muss du den AMD nehmen denn einen I3 kann man nicht übertakten und verschenkte Leistung würde ich nicht sagen schließlich verbraucht er dann auch wieder mehr strom und wird wärmer das heißt du brauchst auf jeden fall einen guten kühler


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Nachteil von der AMD Lösung ist halt die mangelnde Aufrüst-Option. Wenn Dir als mal einfallen sollte, dass Du mit der Kiste Battlefield 3 spielen willst, wäre ein i3 + dedizierte Grafikkarte besser. Dann kannst Du mal einen i5 und eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen.

Wenn Du das ausschließt, spricht nichts gegen den A10 

Wie sieht der Rest der Zusammenstellung eigentlich aus?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Wenn du übertakten möchtest muss du den AMD nehmen denn einen I3 kann man nicht übertakten und verschenkte Leistung würde ich nicht sagen schließlich verbraucht er dann auch wieder mehr strom und wird wärmer das heißt du brauchst auf jeden fall einen guten kühler


Fail  
Der Verbrauch ist bis auf 5-10W genauso "hoch" wie der vom Intel i3. Bei OC halt n bissi mehr, aber nen wesentlichen Unterschied gibts net.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

@Legacyy: hat der A10 nicht nen FM2 Sockel? Die Kühler unterstützen nämlich kein FM2 wenn ich richtig geschaut habe

@Softy: Ja ich will noch ne SSD, wahrscheinlich die 830 Samsung 128 GB

Und ich überlege ob ich meine aktuelle 320 GB Platte und mein Gehäuse behalten soll...Mainboard muss ich mal schauen hab ich noch nich so den plan


----------



## Grabbi3 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nur gesagt das wenn man den Prozessor übertaktet der Stromverbrauch steigt und das stimmt jawohl  oder nicht also wo ist da der Fail ?

Und das sollte auch kein argument gegen den AMD sein.


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

So Keine Ahnung ja also ich habe auch ein paar CPUs und GPUs mehr Übertaktet als manch anderer so. 

So und Zum OC auch den A10-5700 und zwar über den BUS man muss halt aufpassen aber das solte man immer beim Übertakten. 
Richtig viel Leistungssteigerung begomt man wenn man den CPU Über den Multi und Bus hoch Taktet.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> @Legacyy: hat der A10 nicht nen FM2 Sockel? Die Kühler unterstützen nämlich kein FM2 wenn ich richtig geschaut habe


 Die Kühler passen beide auf FM1/FM2


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

hä 
warum steht das dann nicht dabei? 
Sockel: 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, AM2, AM3, AM3+, FM1

EDIT: okay ich habs nachgelesen. ist alles gleich


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man über die Suche geht steht da für FM1/FM2: CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: EKL/Thermalright, Sockel: 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

okay und wie siehts mit dem mainboard aus? Was ist da der aktuellste Chipsatz? Sonst irgendwas, auf was ich achten muss?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Der 990Fx...


 Den es aber nur für Sockel AM3+ gibt 

Ich empfehle das AsRock Board, was ich schon verlinkt hab. Hier:



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann eben:
> ASRock FM2A75 Pro4, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGKU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder das hier (kostet nur 10€ mehr)
ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Das FM2A75 Pro4 würde ich auch nehmen, die Ausstattung dürfte wohl ausreichen und der Preis ist meinem Ermessen nach auch Super


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

okay danke


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Der A85X ist der neuste für FM2, dieser hat (nicht macht) hier aber keinen Sinn...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Hat DVI-D was mit dual link zu tun?

Oder ist das einfach nur der digitale Stecker (DVDI-I ist analog + digital)?

EDIT: Und was spricht gegen das ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M  http://geizhals.de/845220 ?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Es ist halt kleiner...


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Und günstiger  10 öken


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Gegen das Astock FM2A75 Pro4-M spricht gar nichts 

Dual Link hat nichts mit DVI-D zu tun. Dual Link benötigt man für höhere Auflösungen und 3D Gaming und solche Sachen. Die Kanalbreite ist hier höher.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M mit einem 5800k kaufen


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Wird heute noch bestellt (denk ich^^)!
ich mach mal ne Liste was ich noch brauche und was es dann insgesamt kostet mom


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst ja auch ein HAF XM nehmen, weil das Board nicht so groß ist?!


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe bislang
A10-5800k              				103,07      AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M   			55,90		ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB		94,39		Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich werde erst mal den boxed Lüfter nehmen und mal schauen wie laut er ist. Genauso mit OC, muss mich da erst mal einlesen (im mom denk ich mir: warum nicht^^).

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob 4 oder 8 GIG RAM, auf jeden fall 1866.
Dann brauch ich noch nen Gehäuse und Netzteil.

Gibts da noch was besseres (Preis/Leistung), als das was vorgestellt wurde?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205019215b06f72cbf9199f9533145d13c712947092d

Ich möchte ja nen SILENT PC


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nen SILENT PC



Dann solltest Du gleich einen anderen Kühler einbauen 

z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A 

Ansonsten sieht das gut aus


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Am besten einen der hier:


Legacyy schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Also ich habe bislang
> A10-5800k              				103,07      AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M   			55,90		ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB		94,39		Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
8GB RAM haben aktuell auf jeden Fall Sinn! Ich würde Corsair RAM nehmen...


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Ich würde Corsair RAM nehmen...



Der RAM Hersteller ist doch egal, solange es nicht TeamGroup oder so ist


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

RAM würd ich den hier empfehlen: 
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Von denen würde ich den Crucial nehmen


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Von denen würde ich den Crucial nehmen



Kannst Du mal das Gespamme sein lassen, ist ja nicht auszuhalten  Oder kannst Du wenigstens begründen, warum Du den Crucial RAM nehmen würdest? Für die IGP ist eine höhere RAM Frequenz sinnvoller.

Und gebetmühlenartig zu wiederholen, was in 5 Posts zuvor schon geschrieben wurde, muss auch nicht sein


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Programm steht:

A10-5800k              					103,07      AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M   				55,90		ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB			94,39		Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3				32,89		Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB           41,69 	Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz           47,84		BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

optional
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)  	35,91		Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ Versand

Ich werde es jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde hier stehen lassen, viel. findet jemand noch ne Verbesserung.

Wie bestellt man dann am schlausten? Habe mal gehört man kann sich bei geizhals nen Warenkorb zusammestellen und er schaut dann wo es am günstigsten ist, auch wegen Versand.
Ich schau mich mal um.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd den Macho auf jeden Fall noch dazu bestellen. 

Ich würde bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.de kaufen.

SSD entweder:
http://geizhals.de/841499
oder
http://geizhals.de/626829

Die 830 läuft aus und ist kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Beim Shinobi Core sind keine Gehäuselüfter dabei. Daher würde ich eines von denen nehmen: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0

+ 1x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm  (für vorne)

Und nimm ruhig den RAM mit 2133 MHz, die IGP profitiert davon.

Ansonsten sieht das prima aus


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

also die 830 habe ich gestrichen.
Ist jetzt die Frage ob ich überhaupt Gehäuselüfter brauche. Ich werde den Thermalright mitbestellen.
Ansonsten wird mein System nicht die mega Abwärme produzieren oder?

und denkt an das SILENCE


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Gehäuselüfter brauchst du für das SILENCE


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Und bei der CPU steht: Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-14900U (DDR3-1866)
Das heißt doch, er unterstützt keinen 2133 MHz RAM oder?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Der wird laufen, da gibts schon viele Konfigs von bei denen es geht


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Case Lüfter sollten immer verbaut werden. Einfach um einen guten Airflow im Case erzeugen zu können.
Du musst ja keine kaufen die mit 2500rpm drehen.
Gönn dir ein paar Silent Wings 2.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm (optional) 
Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm (optional) 
Lüfter (seite): 1x 120mm (optional) 
Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm (optional) 
Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm (optional) 

Wie viele sind denn notwendig und wo sollen die genau hin (wegen der Größe?)


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Vorne einer und hinten einer.
Im Deckel kannst du noch einen 500rpm Lüfter verbauen. Mehr würde ich aber nicht einbauen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

2 Lüfter reichen, einer vorne der die Luft hineinzieht und einer hinten oben der die Luft heraussaugt. Zusätzlich kann man oben noch einen absaugenden Lüfter installieren 
2-3 Lüfter reichen.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich werden dan wohl 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen (guter Preis und gute Bewertungen)

Ich schau jetzt mal wie viele mein Mainboard verträgt. 

Nachdem die oben genanten einen 3-PIN-Anschluss haben, kann ich die mit SpeedFan runterdrosseln oder wie macht man das?

EDIT: 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 1x Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Slip Stream sind 
Habe selbst 4 Stück drin^^ Selbst auf 100% hört man die net


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Man kann auch die PWM Variante kaufen und über ein Y PWM Kabel die Lüfter mit dem MB verbinden 

Dann kann man die über das BIOS ansteuern


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

A10-5800k              					103,07      AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M   				55,90		ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB			94,39		Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3				32,89		Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB           41,69 		Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz          47,84		BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) 	       35,91		Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm 		       2x5,83 		Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und jetzt nochmal zum RAM



Legacyy schrieb:


> Der wird laufen, da gibts schon viele Konfigs von bei denen es geht


 
Damit konnte ich jetzt wenig anfangen xD


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal zum RAM
> Damit konnte ich jetzt wenig anfangen xD


Dann formulier ich es um:
Kauf den 2400er RAM, der wird auf deinem Board laufen und die Grafikeinheit wird dadurch auch noch schneller


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht  aus! Kannst du so bestellen 

VIel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL11-13-13 (DDR3-2400) (KHX24C11T2K2/8X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt der unter den lüfter?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Der passt nicht. Ich würde den hier nehmen: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Viel schneller wird die iGPU auch nicht, aber der RAM kostet ja uch nicht vielmehr


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Viel schneller wird die iGPU auch nicht, aber der RAM kostet ja uch nicht vielmehr


 Doch!!!!!!!!!!!.. deswegen soll er dem RAM ja nehmen 
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/a10-5800k-a8-5600k-a6-5400k,3224-5.html


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

okay, dann lass ich den RAM so. Das netzteil passt auch (SILENCE und so^^)?
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT: doch anderer RAM  !?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das Cougar ist schon leise  Außerdem wird es ja nicht bis zum Anschlag gefordert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei Llano war der Unterschied noch nicht so groß zwischen schnellen und langsameren RAM. Bei Trinity ist er aber schon spürbar größer geworden.
Hier lohnt es sich tatsächlich einen schnellen RAM zu kaufen. So teuer muss er ja nicht sein. Der Ares ist sehr gut.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

OKAY - mit neuem RAM

A10-5800k              					103,07      AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4-M   					55,90		ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EDIT: falsche SSD - Crucial m4 SSD 128GB					88,80		http://geizhals.de/626829Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland[/url]
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3				32,89		Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz   47,84		BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) 	35,91		Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm 			2x5,83 		Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U    €44,72		G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Schauen wir mal, wo wir das Zeugs herkriegen^^


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du so bestellen 

Wir freuen uns natürlich über Bilder vom fertigen System


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du eine Samsung SSD 840 oder Crucial m4 und das normale Shinobi nimmst, kannst du bei hardwareversand.de bestellen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Er hat die m4 doch in der Zusammenstellung?!


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Die hat er nachträglich reineditiert.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

1 x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)
1 x AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11D-8GAO)
1 x ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ)
2 x Scythe Slip Stream 120  800rpm (SY1225SL12L)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

ist gekauft. alles bei hardwareversand. blödes weihnachten...wird wohl die Versandzeit etwas rauszögern....Meint ihr, es kommt Ende nächster Woche schon?


Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an alle, die geholfen haben (ich wollte heute eig. gar nicht kaufen^^)!
Jetzt kann ich beruhigt in die Prüfungsvorbereitung gehen (Informatik-Studium 3. Semester)

Fotos werde ich machen, soweit es geht, hab nur die 1.3 Front-Kamera vom Nexus 7 

vielen dank 

bus


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das kannst du so kaufen. 

Aber gibt es bei dem schmalen AsRock Board nicht Probleme mit dem Thermalright Macho ? Das war ja zumindestens bei den Z77 Boards so


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich können zwei RAM Slots nicht belegt werden, sonst sollte alles gehen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Darum geht es gar nicht. Es geht darum dass der Macho so ausladend ist dass er den hinteren Gehäuselüfter blockieren könnte. Darum geht es


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich können zwei RAM Slots nicht belegt werden, sonst sollte alles gehen


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach irgendwas schreiben


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Der CPU-Sockel scheint ziemlich weit "rechts" zu liegen. Da sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Hecklüfter geben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wo ich es genauer auf dem Bild sehe sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Nur als ich ,,Macho'' und ,,AsRock Pro'' gelesen habe, lief es mir erstmal eiskalt den Rücken herunter


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

ist meine Aussage denn falsch? Der Macho ist nämlich sehr breit und es gibt oft Probleme mit dem RAM (Wenn kein LP)...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> ist meine Aussage denn falsch? Der Macho ist nämlich sehr breit und es gibt oft Probleme mit dem RAM (Wenn kein LP)...


 Und? ist doch LP Ram drin, von daher ist die Aussage sinnlos.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Les dir bitte Softys Beitrag dazu durch 
Es geht nicht um den Vorteil von Low Profile RAM.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> ist meine Aussage denn falsch? Der Macho ist nämlich sehr breit und es gibt oft Probleme mit dem RAM (Wenn kein LP)...



Er hat aber Low Profile RAM in der Zusammenstellung


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt habe ich das Problem verstanden...


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke es geht darum dass der Macho so groß ist dass er den PCIe 16x Slot bedecken könnte und man daher keine Grafikkarte mehr verbauen kann. 
Das muss man natürlich ausprobieren und gegeben falls umtauschen.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Könnte sein, aber Grafikkarte ist ja gar keine geplant


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Auch falsch Threshold. Aber das Problem ist jetzt schon längst ,,behoben'', es müsste passen


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Eben und daher ist mein Post auch überflüssig gewesen aber trotzdem super dass ich ihn gemacht habe.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei AsRock Z77 Pro3/4 sitzt der CPU Sockel so weit hinten, das der CPU Kühler mit dem Hecklüfter kollidiert. Ich denke deshalb gab es die ganze Aufregung


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

d. h. der näher ander CPU liegende PCI-Slot ist der mit 16 Lanes und der andere hat 4 Lanes oder?
Ich werde es mal testen


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der obere ist mit 16 lanes angebunden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei AsRock Z77 Pro3/4 sitzt der CPU Sockel so weit hinten, das der CPU Kühler mit dem Hecklüfter kollidiert. Ich denke deshalb gab es die ganze Aufregung


 
Das ist aber abhängig vom Case und tritt auch nur beim Macho auf weil er nicht genau über den Sockel verbaut wird sondern etwas nach hinten "hängt".


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Und das ist doch beim Shinobi der Fall, oder welches Case war das noch mal?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das Problem mit dem Macho und dem Z77 Pro3 war bislang hier im Forum nur einmal, ich glaube das war in Verbindung mit einem Sharkoon T28.

Ansonsten hat das immer gepasst 



Legacyy schrieb:


> Und das ist doch beim Shinobi der Fall, oder welches Case war das noch mal?



Da bräuchten wir jetzt Rosi, der weiß das. Wo steckt der eigentlich? Ach, der ist immer noch gesperrt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Beim FM2 AsRock Pro Board sitzt der Sockel aber weiter Richtung RAM als das beim Z77 Pro der Fall ist. Von daher müsste es passen. Ich hätte trotzdem einen Brocken genommen


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Und das ist doch beim Shinobi der Fall, oder welches Case war das noch mal?


 
Das Shinobi ist problemlos. Da habe ich schon selbst das Pro3 samt Macho verbaut und es passte super.
Klar dass der Kühler sehr dicht am Hecklüfter sitzt aber das macht nichts -- auch wenn es nicht optimal ist.

Keine Ahnung wieso Asrock sie schmaler gemacht hat. Wahrscheinlich um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## busbauen (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler, soll der um Kühler oder weg vom Kühler blasen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich braucht der TE den PCI-E sowieso nicht, da er ja auf die iGPU setzt


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler, soll der um Kühler oder weg vom Kühler blasen?


 

Der soll die Luft durch den Kühler "drücken".


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Könnte sein, aber Grafikkarte ist ja gar keine geplant


 
Mag seien trotz dem ist es ärgerlich, 
wenn man später aufrüsten sollte und man muss erst den Lüfter austauschen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler, soll der um Kühler oder weg vom Kühler blasen?


 
Der Lüfter muss durch die Lamellen nach hinten Blasen.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem mit dem Macho und dem Z77 Pro3 war bislang hier im Forum nur einmal, ich glaube das war in Verbindung mit einem Sharkoon T28.
> Da bräuchten wir jetzt Rosi, der weiß das. Wo steckt der eigentlich? Ach, der ist immer noch gesperrt?


 Stiiiiiiiiiiiimt 

Ach der arme Rosi ist immer noch gesperrt?


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach der arme Rosi ist immer noch gesperrt?


 
Ja ich glaube eine Woche oder so.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Stiiiiiiiiiiiimt
> 
> Ach der arme Rosi ist immer noch gesperrt?


 Jo, der ist gesperrt  Sollte aber bald wieder das R4 empfehlen können 

Allerdings weiß ich noch, dass das das T28 war


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> 1 x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)
> 1 x AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX)
> 1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11D-8GAO)
> 1 x ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMH0-A0UAYZ)
> ...


 
Dabei könnten wir bleiben, wenn er einfach einen EKL Brocken verbauen würde


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

wieso nicht den K2 nehmen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist der nicht zu teuer?!

55€ vs. 30€

http://geizhals.de/686651 vs. http://geizhals.de/398435


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Er hat den Rechner inkl. dem Macho doch schon bestellt  Dann müsste er die Bestellung ändern, das würde ich nicht machen. Wir sind ja zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es passen muss


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Ist der nicht zu teuer?!



Die paar Kröten.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Er hat doch schon bestellt und das passt alles so!

@Trsh: Und ich glaube, du weißt das genau...


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

25€ sind schon viel dass entspricht rund zwei Bierkästen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen  

Der Macho ist schon ein sehr guter Kühler und die Preis/Leistungsreferenz schlecht hin. 
Den EKL Alpenföhn K2 braucht man eigentlich nicht


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben übrigens das Laufwerk vergessen^^ habe nur noch so n blödes IDE-Laufwerk da

Und viel. brauche/hole ich ne WLAN-Karte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Als DVD Laufwerk würde ich das LG GH24NS90 nehmen, das hat sich bewährt. Als WLAN Empfänger würde ich einen WLAN Stick nehmen


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

Haben sich W-LAN-Karten nicht durchgesetzt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Nicht wirklich. WLAN Sticks sind mobiler, du kannst sie mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel dahin legen wo sie nicht stören und der Empfang am besten ist 
Außerdem hast du so keine zusätzliche Steckkarte im Gehäuse.


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich die Bestellung bei hardwareversand nachträglich ändern wegen dem Laufwerk? Oder soll ich einfach mal ne mail schreiben?


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube, die Bestellung nachträglich ändern geht nicht. Da müsstest Du eine Mail schreiben.

Oder Du kaufst einen Brenner beim Händler um die Ecke. Oder Du hinterfragst kritisch, ob Du überhaupt ein optisches Laufwerk benötigst


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

jo hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Brauche es halt selten, aber dann ists halt wichtig, wenn mans hat (OS Installation, ISO Sachen)


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich schau gerade weng auf Amazon, da ich Amazon Prime habe (Student yea  )
http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B007267YRC/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 Sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Auf die Bewertungen kannst du Pfeifen.
Ist eine Disk im Laufwerk, ist es laut, ist keine Disk eingelegt, hört man das Laufwerk gar nicht. Kauf es einfach


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> jo hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Brauche es halt selten, aber dann ists halt wichtig, wenn mans hat (OS Installation, ISO Sachen)



Windows kannst Du auch mit einem USB Stick installieren: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## busbauen (24. Dezember 2012)

ja aber ich hol noch eins.

Ich hab mir schon immer gedacht, dass die Leute vom Amazon keine Ahnung haben


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. Dezember 2012)

Beim DVD schauen ist dies aber oft nervig...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Beim DVD schauen ist das Laufwerk aber auch leise, bei mir zumindest ist das der Fall.
Es ist nur laut, wenn man eine Disk gerade eben erst ins Laufwerk gelegt hat und wenn man eine Disk brennt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Die DVD wird auch nicht mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit ausgelesen. 
Wenn du was installierst, dann wird es laut, da eben Speed gefragt ist.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, mein Bluray liest Daten leider immer mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit. 

Egal ob von DVD CD, Bluray. 

Das muss man bedenken, wenn man zb auch mal ne audio CD mit xbmc spielt. Hier wird die CD nicht als audio CD behandelt sondern die Daten ausgelesen und dann wieder gegeben. 
Also dreht das Rom voll hoch. 

Gleiches gilt für DVDs die nicht dem Standard DVD Format entsprechen. 

Im übrigen kann mein Celeron mit hd2000 auch Bluray 3d flüssig wiedergeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, mein Bluray liest Daten leider immer mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit.



Dann ist das aber ein schlechtes Laufwerk.
Ich habe einen Blue Ray im Laptop und kann problemlos einen Film schauen. Das Laufwerk ist da sehr leise.
Wenn ich natürlich Daten kopiere, dreht es auch auf.


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

Es gab da mal ein Programm (CD-Bremse heißt das), das das DVD-Laufwerk auf die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt hat. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das unter Windows 7 / 8 läuft


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann ist das aber ein schlechtes Laufwerk.
> Ich habe einen Blue Ray im Laptop und kann problemlos einen Film schauen. Das Laufwerk ist da sehr leise.
> Wenn ich natürlich Daten kopiere, dreht es auch auf.


 
Das wäre zu einfach. 

Wie du gerade schon richtig festgestellt hast, passiert das Daten auslesen immer unter maximal speed. 

Dem Laufwerk resp. der Firmware ist es egal ob das jetzt Film oder audio daten sind. Wenn man Multimedia will wird das schnell zum Problem, da eben nicht nur eine Bluray oder DVD im Standard Format abgespielt werden. Zb auch mal dokus oder Serien von DVD im xvid Format. Dann wird es laut. Bein audio CDs im übrigen auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Es gab da mal ein Programm (CD-Bremse heißt das), das das DVD-Laufwerk auf die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt hat. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das unter Windows 7 / 8 läuft


 
CD Bremse ist uralt und wurde nicht weiter entwickelt. Du musst schon Glück haben, ob es überhaupt geht.



Murdoch schrieb:


> Das wäre zu einfach.
> 
> Wie du gerade schon richtig festgestellt hast, passiert das Daten auslesen immer unter maximal speed.
> 
> Dem Laufwerk resp. der Firmware ist es egal ob das jetzt Film oder audio daten sind. Wenn man Multimedia will wird das schnell zum Problem, da eben nicht nur eine Bluray oder DVD im Standard Format abgespielt werden. Zb auch mal dokus oder Serien von DVD im xvid Format. Dann wird es laut. Bein audio CDs im übrigen auch.


 
Ja, aber das ist dann das Problem des Laufwerks.
Dass es auch anderes geht, weiß ich ja.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> CD Bremse ist uralt und wurde nicht weiter entwickelt. Du musst schon Glück haben, ob es überhaupt geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eben scheinbar nicht. Evtl. Musst du dich hierzu nochmal belesen. Wie ich oben schon schrieb: erkläre wie die Firmware des Roms unterscheiden soll ob du nun installierst oder Film daten abfragst.? Die Regelung für DVD oder Bluray Filme funktioniert dann ja nicht. Ich habe 2 Slim und 1 normalen Bluray Brenner. Alle verhalten sich gleich. Die geräuschkulisse ist nur etwas anders. Auch das topmodell der optiarc Reihe macht hier bei mir keine Unterschied. 

CD bremse funzt im übrigen noch einwandfrei. Nur lässt sich DVD nicht immer regeln. Bluray wird sowieso nicht unterstützt.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber mein Blu-Ray Brenner ist auch nur beim Einlegen und Spulen laut!
Beim Abspielen ist er leise, egal ob CD, DVD oder Blu-Ray. Auch die Wiedergabe von .avi & .mp4 auf einer DVD ist leise...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Eben scheinbar nicht. Evtl. Musst du dich hierzu nochmal belesen. Wie ich oben schon schrieb: erkläre wie die Firmware des Roms unterscheiden soll ob du nun installierst oder Film daten abfragst.? Die Regelung für DVD oder Bluray Filme funktioniert dann ja nicht. Ich habe 2 Slim und 1 normalen Bluray Brenner. Alle verhalten sich gleich. Die geräuschkulisse ist nur etwas anders. Auch das topmodell der optiarc Reihe macht hier bei mir keine Unterschied.


 
Und ich wiederhole mich erneut: Dein Laufwerk ist Crap.
Bei meinem am Laptop geht das wunderbar.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich erneut: Dein Laufwerk ist Crap.
> Bei meinem am Laptop geht das wunderbar.


 
Ich muss wohl deutlicher werde : du hast keine Ahnung. 

Zumal du gar net weißt was ich für Laufwerke habe.


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2012)

Komisch, dass es aber scheinbar bei allen Anderen funktioniert, nur nicht bei dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl deutlicher werde : du hast keine Ahnung.



Und du kaufst Crap.



Murdoch schrieb:


> Zumal du gar net weißt was ich für Laufwerke habe.



Du hast ein beschissenes Laufwerk, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.


----------



## busbauen (25. Dezember 2012)

Btw: ich schaue DVDs von der platte


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du kaufst Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast ein beschissenes Laufwerk, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.


 
Siehst du, du kannst nicht mal richtig lesen. Ich habe 3 "beschissene" Laufwerke. ... Und du hast leider kein Niveau. 

... Wenn die Argumente ausgehe wa.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

busbauen schrieb:


> Btw: ich schaue DVDs von der platte



Ist doch sowas von egal Leute, hättet ihr lieber mal auf den Beitrag des Threaderstellers geachtet  Und hört jetzt auf euch zu streiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Siehst du, du kannst nicht mal richtig lesen. Ich habe 3 "beschissene" Laufwerke. ... Und du hast leider kein Niveau.
> 
> ... Wenn die Argumente ausgehe wa.


 
wie ich schon sagte. Ich kenne niemanden, der dein beschriebenes Problem hat.
Daher denke ich, dass du da falsch machst.

Und bitte keine Unterstellungen.


----------



## busbauen (25. Dezember 2012)

back to topic^^:
Im Gehäuse ist shon ein Lüfter verbaut wie ich das gelesen habe. Wo soll ich jetzt meine zwei Gehäuselüfter einbauen? Einen vorne unten und den anderen?

Platz:
Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm (optional)
Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm  //verbaut
Lüfter (seite): 1x 120mm (optional) edit: Der Kühler ist glaub ich so breit, dass da keiner mehr hinpasst
Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm (optional)   //hab eh nur 120 mm
Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm (optional)

Sieht wohl nach einem zweiten Gehäuselüfter vorne aus xD


----------



## Legacyy (25. Dezember 2012)

1x Vorne (unten) + 1x hinten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Einer sollte hinten oben sitzen, einer vorne unten und denn anderen würde ich oben verbauen, der sollte da passen. Um welches Gehäuse handelt es sich nochmal ?


----------



## busbauen (26. Dezember 2012)

BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


edit: ich bin falsch:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/shinobi
ganz unten steht, dass nur in der window-version ein lüfter dabei ist


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Beim Shinobi ist ein Lüfter dabei, nur beim Shinobi *Core* ist kein Lüfter dabei.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Den normalen mitgelieferten Lüfter im Shinobi kannst du auch behalten, denn der ist leise. Zusätzlich sollte man dann noch 1-2 (einer hinten, einer vorne, einer oben) Lüfter einplanen


----------



## busbauen (26. Dezember 2012)

Jo ich schau mal ob ich ihn oben befestigen kann. 

Echt n Witz, dass die nicht am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag arbeiten^^

Will meine Kiste haben


----------



## Murdoch (26. Dezember 2012)

Falscher post


----------



## busbauen (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
Wie nutze ich denn diesen Stecker hier? Mit fehlt ein Gehäuse Lüfter Anschluss.

http://db.tt/FFSv7U3n


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Der dicke Stecker kommt ans Netzteil, der kleinere an den Lüfter.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Damit kannst Du Gehäuselüfter an das Netzteil anschliessen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Dezember 2012)

Allerdings laufen die Lüfter dann immer auf 12 Volt und die meisten Lüfter sind auf 12 Volt nicht gerade leise


----------



## busbauen (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja der eine Stecker kommt ja an das MB, das hat mich verwundert. Habe mich eh verkuckt, sind genug Anschlüsse vorhanden


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst den Lüfter entweder ans Board oder ans Netzteil anschließen. Nicht beides 

Wenn Du ihn am Board anschließt kannst Du das Kabel ganz weglassen und den Lüfter regeln.


----------



## busbauen (29. Dezember 2012)

http://db.tt/PaE25iqr
Der Zusammenbau war ....chaotisch.

Ich installiere gerade Windows und nach mich dann mal ans BIOS (Lüftersteuerung).

Ich mach dann noch n stabilitatscheck und check die temps. Oben habe ich jetzt keinen Lüfter...sonst hätte ich den macho nochmal ausbauen müssen ... do be continued

EDIT: Temperaturen dafuq? http://www.imagebanana.com/view/22vxhphh/Unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dieses Tool nehmen zum Auslesen der Temperaturen: Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## busbauen (29. Dezember 2012)

Welche temps sind denn da so normal. Im idle und unter last?

Nachdem ich in ein paar tragen umziehe, hab ich den Rechner wieder eingepackt. Und: SSD = awesome


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Bis 60°C unter Last ist völlig OK. Die Idle Temperaturen liegen normalerweise so 5-10°C über Raumtemperatur.


----------



## busbauen (3. Januar 2013)

Hey,
ich bin jetzt umgezogen und wollte mir mal das bios vornehmen. Standardgemäß sind alle Lüfter im bios auf FULL. Jetzt habe ich sie vorhin mal geändert (manuell - 50° - level 1 - bei beiden einstellungen (2 lüfter einstellbar)), aber es tut sich einfach nix. die lüfter laufen weiterhin auf FULL...ist halt ziemlich laut... habe auch schon gelesen, dass die lüftersteuerung von dem board schlecht sein soll.

ne idee was ich machen kann?

viel.  nutz ich den speedfan passiv....


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

Welche Lüfter hast du wo angeschlossen?

Der CPU-Kühlerlüfter am CPU_FAN Anschluss?

Wo hast Du die Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## busbauen (3. Januar 2013)

ich hab noch probleme mit meinem windows (iwie hats das update zerfetzt, der hat mir iwie die programme gelöscht....aber nicht ordentlich)
Und ich hab noch kein Internet, bzw nur n surfstick von der telekom weil sie noch bis zum 7. brauchen mit dem internet.....
Ich habe jetzt nich mal n pdf reader und hab auch keine lust, so viel mit datenvolumen zu laden......

müsste eig. allrd richtig angeschlossen sein...cpu an cpu 1 fan glaub ich
und der frontlüfter an sys_fan stand da galub ich und den hinteren weiß ich grad net


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

Dann müsste der CPU-KÜhlerlüfter schon regelbar sein 

Und bei den 3pin Gehäuselüftern musst Du mal schauen, es sind nur die 3-pin CHA_FAN Anschlüsse regelbar. 

D.h. ein 3pin Lüfter ist nur an einem 3pin Lüfteranschluss regelbar, nicht an einem 4pin Lüfteranschluss.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Januar 2013)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das die Telekom auch am 7. erscheint . Ich könnte Dir da ein Lied singen .


----------



## busbauen (3. Januar 2013)

300 mb von 3 gig bis ISDN-Speed^^
Suckt total ohne windows updates, spackt alles rum....naja ich bin mal TBBT schauen. ich kuck morgen mal, bin k.o. vom umzug...


----------



## busbauen (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal getestet:
Der Macho ist leise, der hintere wurde falsch angeschlossen (3pin an 4 pin-anschluss).
Der front wurde eig. richtig angeschlossen (PowerFan, 3 pin an 3pin-anschluss), läuft aber immer auf full glaube ich

ASRock > FM2A75 Pro4-M

16 / 86: Mainboard-Stecker-Übersicht
72 / 86: BIOS-Einstellungen zu den Lüftern

Das heißt doch, der PowerFan kann nicht reguliert werden? 

D.h. ich habe einen 3pin anschluss (PowerFan), den man nicht regulieren kann und 2 3pin-lüfter übrig, die man mit dem 4pin-anschluss nicht regeln kann???

Ich habe auch noch so nen fiepen....muss mal guggen...jemand ne idee wie ich das mit den lüfter machen kann/soll? Viel. nutz ich auch einfach insgesamt nur 2 fans


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Der Power Fan Anschluss ist nicht regelbar. Steck den Lüfter des Kühlers an den 4 Pin Anschluss. Hast du den Thermalright Macho ?
Die anderen Lüfter würde ich an die anderen Anschlüsse stecken.

Wieviele Gehäuselüfter hast du ?


----------



## busbauen (4. Januar 2013)

ich habe 
macho 4-pin
2x slip stream 800
und den gehäuselüfter vom shinobi

anschlüsse wie im manual beschrieben.
also entweder ich schließ nur 2 an (ich brauch nicht mehr, bei fifa vorhin 40° max)
oder ich schließ den slip stream an den Power an, weil der bei 800 rpm nich so laut ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Also den Macho an den 4 Pin und du kaufst am besten ein 3 Pin Y-Kabel, dann kannst du 2 Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben  Die Teile sind sehr günstig, so würde ich das Problem lösen


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Also den Macho an den 4 Pin und du kaufst am besten ein 3 Pin Y-Kabel, dann kannst du 2 Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben  Die Teile sind sehr günstig, so würde ich das Problem lösen



Bei eBay 1,50 und kostenloser Versand per Brief.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Stopp mal. Er hat doch folgende Anschlüsse:


- 2 x CPU Fan connectors (1 x 4-pin, 1 x 3-pin)
- 1 x Chassis Fan connector (4-pin)
- 1 x Power Fan connector (3-pin)

Den Macho steckt er an den CPU 4 Pin und dann hat er noch 3 Gehäuselüfter übrig. An dem 4 Pin Chassis Anschluss sind die 3 Pin Lüfter ja nicht regelbar, oder ?


----------



## busbauen (4. Januar 2013)

ja.
ich habe 3x 3pin-lüfter, aber nur einen 3-pin-anschluss, der regulierbar ist. y-kabel wäre ne möglichkeit. oder ich lass ihn einfach weg und nutze nur einen + cpu

mir macht das fiepen mehr probleme


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Warte, mir fällt was ein. Kauf dir ein Y-Kabel für 2 der 3 Lüfter und den 3. Lüfter schließt du mithilfe eines 5 oder 7 Volt Adapters an einem freien Molex Stecker des Netzteils an. Dadurch wird der heruntergeregelt und ist dann auch leise


----------



## busbauen (4. Januar 2013)

ihr mögt die gehäuselüfter^^

Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> Besonderheiten: 4-pin Molex Adapter

den meinst du?

EDIT:
"4-Pin Molex Adapter
Um eine vielseitige Einsatzmöglichkeit zu
gewährleisten, wird ein 3-Pin auf 4-Pin
Molex Adapter mitgeliefert."


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Nö. Ich meine sowas hier:

http://geizhals.de/28626
Damit wird die Spannung, die der Lüfter bekommt, weniger und er wird leiser, wenn er dir nicht schon leise genug ist. Wenn er dir schon leise genug ist, kannst du den mitgelieferten Adapter verwenden.


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2013)

Der Scythe Slipstream 800 ist sehr gut


----------



## busbauen (4. Januar 2013)

also das y-kabel: Revoltec 3 Pin Molex Y-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

zu diesem 12 v 4pin auf X volt 3 pin - sollen das 7 oder 5 volt sein? der lüfter braucht ja ne gewissen spannung um zu starten oder?

finde auch kein 50 cent angebot auf ebay dazu^^

EDIT: ich kann auch 2 y-kabel bestellen^^

EDIT2: 2 y-Kabel gekauft. Werde Sie dann mal einbauen und mich melden.

danke soweit


----------



## busbauen (7. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das die Telekom auch am 7. erscheint . Ich könnte Dir da ein Lied singen .


 
Telekom war heute da.

Vormieter habne ihren 1&1 Vertrag nicht gekündigt. Telekom kann so nix machen.

Diese ******

Ich hab halt einfach (davor schon) unsern Router angeschlossen mit unseren Daten und es funtzt halt trotzdem...Trotzdem nervt mich das so übel..haben kein Telefon


----------



## busbauen (13. Januar 2013)

So ich habe noch ein Anliegen.
Ich habe mir mal das Fiepen genauer angehört.

Es kommt nicht von der SSD, sondern vom Nezteil.
Vorallem im IDLE und wenn ich nen Stream schaue (sehr häufig der Fall)

Das Fiepen ist nicht auszuhalten (hab extra silent pc..)

kann man das problem lösen?
Wenn nicht, werde ich ws hardwareversadn mal anschreiben.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Welches Netzteil hast Du denn?

Das kann leider mal vorkommen, dass ein Netzteil fiept. Da kannst Du nichts machen, außer umtauschen.

Das Fiepen kann auch von der verwendeten Hardware abhängen, so kann es sein, dass ein Netzteil in einem Rechner rumfiept und das selbe Netzteil in einem anderen Rechner lautlos ist.


----------



## busbauen (13. Januar 2013)

Cougar A 300 Watt
Ich habe HWV mal geschrieben.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würde das Netzteil umtauschen. Wenn das neue Netzteil auch fiepen sollte, müsstest Du auf ein anderes Netzteil ausweichen, ist aber unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## busbauen (13. Januar 2013)

jo mal schauen was hwv sagt, weil meine 14 tage rückgaberecht heute oder gestern abgelaufen sind


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Ich denke schon, dass die da noch recht kulant sind


----------



## busbauen (13. Januar 2013)

hab ich ihnen auch geschrieben, dass ich das denke


----------



## busbauen (17. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal Leute, mit der Konfig sollte ich doch problemlos GTA 4 auf 1080p zocken können oder? Der lässt mich nicht die Auflösung hochstellen...

Und von HWV hab ich immer noch keine Antwort...


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

Hast du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## busbauen (17. Januar 2013)

Treiber müssten aktuell sein, ich schau dann nochmal.

Das was zunächst mal ein Software-Problem vom Spiel selbst. Mit dem Parameter -restrictions (oder so) kann ich zumindest die Auflsöung beliebig einstellen.
Jetzt habe ich aber 25 fps bei 1080p

Ist das normal?

Habe überlegt, die GPU auf 1 GHz zu übertakten bzw mal den RAM richtig einzustellen (von 1600 auf 2133)

Habe bislang noch nicht übertaktet. werde heute abend weng was lesen


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

GTA4 ist halt beschissen programmiert 

Hast Du Mods installiert?


----------



## busbauen (17. Januar 2013)

Nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2013)

Hast du den letzen Patch drin?
Wenn ja. Kannst du den Post Effekt einstellen. Standard ist maximum -- wenn ich nicht irre -- und das kostet enorm viel Rechenleistung.


----------



## busbauen (17. Januar 2013)

ich schau mal


----------



## busbauen (17. Januar 2013)

okay - patch is drauf, was meinste jetzt mit "Post Effekt"?

1080p ist wohl zu viel für meinen 5800k


----------



## busbauen (26. Januar 2013)

Oh Mann Leute

Ich habe von hwv nen neues cougar a300 bekommen.

und es fiept auch im idle/bei wenig Belastung wie PDF anguggen 

Zusätzlich brummt es etwas. Ka ob das normal ist :'( 

Es ist sicher das Netzteil und sicher ein neues

EDIT: Ich glaube ich werde es nochmal zurückschicken und nen Alternatives Netzteil holen.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass Mainboard/Netzteil nicht optimal zusammenarbeiten; bzw: Mein Rechner "zu wenig Strom" für das Netzteil braucht.
Hoffentlich gehts dann mit nem anderem Netzteil...

EDIT2: Problem gelöst -> Core  c6 mode war schuld


----------

